# Water usage



## paulyaffe (Aug 24, 2021)

I have recently purchased a Sage Barista Express 875BSS

From filling the water tank reservoir to the 'full' mark&#8230;

I am able to make 10 double shots of espresso coffee (800 ml of made coffee)

At this point the water reservoir level reaches the 'Minimum' marker.

Also at t this time the waste water collected in the bottom tray equals 250ml of water&#8230; Is this normal?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@paulyaffe welcome to the forum, yes this would be normal


----------

